# Anyone own a Simmons AETEC Riflescope with the illuminated reticle? Do you like it?



## Itchy Finger (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello, I was looking at the Simmons AETEC riflescope with the illuminated reticle today and it looked great. 
Any of you own this scope? If so, how do you like it? I'd love to hear your thoughts on this scope before I drop the $200 on it. 

Take Care


----------



## rwg (Sep 25, 2004)

Itchy Finger,

My nephew just put one on his 300WSM. It's a good looking scope. Seems very bright and clear. We are going out to sight it in this weekend so I should have a little more information.
He got his off Ebay for around $ 150 delivered. It was new in box from a full time ebay seller. This was the 3.8x12x44 illuminated reticle and adjustable objective lens. 


Ronnie


----------



## rip18 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Two strikes...*

A friend of mine bought one (for almost half-again as much as you are paying), & had it bore sighted at the shop.  When he tried to sight it in, there was not enough elevation change to get it where it needed to be.  The knob ended up locking.  At this point, he brought it to me.

I got his reciept & took it back to the store, where the guy at the counter proceeded to tell me everything that had been done wrong.  I could buy that since all I had done was try to turn the elevation knob.  The guy traded us over the counter for a second one which he mounted & bore sighted.  I went out to the truck & got my laser bore sighter & we re-bore sighted the rifle in the shop.  The elevation knob was hard to move the last couple of clicks.

I took the gun to the range & was going to finish sighting in.  Again, there wasn't enough elevation movement left to finish the job.  I took it back to the shop where the guy wanted to know what I had done to the scope since it was sighted in when I left.  I showed him the targets, etc., & he began to understand.  The shop didn't have another scope Aetec in stock.

I called the guy who owned the gun & told him that he was going to owe the store about another $130 because I was leaving with new rings & a Leupold VXIII (the store owner threw in the rings because of all the problems).

Now, to be honest, I think the see-through rings might have had something to do with it.  I took off the iron sights & mounted the Leupold lower above the barrel, & he had no problems.

I have (& still have a couple) of Simmons scopes.  The .44 mag failed once when the crosshairs started moving around in it.  I sent it off & had it rebuilt & put it on a plinking gun.

Good luck!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 25, 2004)

*Simmons*

I got one on my 3006 fieldmaster and just love it but then I never shoot over a hundred yards ....just my opinion


----------

